# '69 GTO A/C Vaccum



## fullerplast (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm restoring a '69 GTO in which ALL of the underhood AC components were missing. I've managed to find and install all of them, but I'm confused about one thing. The repro catalogs show a round vacuum canister, a ball with one inlet and 2 outlets. The thing is, I have never seen this in a picture of a GTO with A/C. One catalog says it mounts on the firewall, the others do not specify. 

I located a diagram, and it does show a canister in the system. But where does it physically mount on the car?

I appreciate any help!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The piece you are mentioning is a black plastic vac reserve cannister about the same size as a baseball. memory serves right it mounts on the passenger side down low off the pass side inner fender. It's been quite a while since I cut up a '70. This bulb shaped vac canister was also used on GrandPrixs, can ck parts are later this weekend to see if still have one.


----------



## fullerplast (Apr 12, 2017)

I appreciate the reply! 

I don't need one, I can get it from the catalogs. I just wanted to verify that it did actually belong on the car and where, since it's not visible in any pics I've seen. So, it goes on the inner fender well, down low? I'll check to see if there are any mount holes there (all the front sheetmetal is off the car as of now).


----------

